# persona pequeña



## lady jekyll

¡Hola a todos!
¿Se le ocurre a alguien una palabra que recoja la idea de "persona pequeña"? Simplemente pequeña. Sin que sea rolliza ni extendida ni rechoncha y menos aún enana. 

¿Pido un imposible? 

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Lady no te entiendo mucho, es decir nada de insultos "como chichón de piso", por ejemplo.

Chiquita, bajita, te sirve.

Saludos.-


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

¿en qué contexto? Porque es complicado no caer en términos peyorativos. No sé ¿chiquita o chiquitita, tal vez?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí dicen *menudita*.
Si fuera muy pequeña, casi como un/a enanito/a pero bien proporcionado/a, podría decirse *liliputiense*.


----------



## lady jekyll

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Lady no te entiendo mucho, es decir nada de insultos "como chichón de piso", por ejemplo.
> 
> Chiquita, bajita, te sirve.
> 
> Saludos.-



Hola, bb008: Hay personas que son pequeñas por naturaleza, poco huesudas, simplemente de menor tamaño. Hay muchas palabras como retaco, etc. yo sólo quiero saber si existe una palabra que la defina, sin más connotaciones.



Chiquita y bajita serían adjetivos que acompñarían a "persona".  Y en realidad busco una sola palabra.

No sé si me explico... 



Edito: Gracias, laronsenoire, Ant y Calambur... pero os digo lo mismo que a bb008. Ya digo que creo que es un imposiblo porque no debe de existir.


----------



## clares3

Por aquí sería algo así como "menuda" (menúa en uso local) para indicar que es pequeña pero proporcionada y apetecible


----------



## Calambur

*Lady J.*: luego de tus aclaraciones, insisto en que la palabra que se ajusta a tu pedido es:
*liliputiense*:


> 1. adj. Dicho de una persona: Extremadamente pequeña o endeble. U. t. c. s.


que también se usa como sustantivo.
Si hay otro término, no lo recuerdo o no lo conozco.


----------



## Janis Joplin

clares3 said:


> Por aquí sería algo así como "menuda" (menúa en uso local) para indicar que es pequeña pero proporcionada y apetecible


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, por acá también me referiría a una persona así como "menudita".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Podría ser "canijo", que según el DRAE, también se puede usar como sustantivo.
Saludos

*canijo 1.     * adj. Bajo, pequeño. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.



> _Luego hablan de aquel desdichado asunto en el que el inspector Galván se vio implicado a principios del pasado mes de mayo. El gordo todavía ignora algunos pormenores del caso, por ejemplo que el detenido, un vendedor de enciclopedias a domicilio, le aclara el canijo, parece que no llevaba la documentación en regla. _
> AÑO: 2000    AUTOR: Marsé, Juan    TÍTULO: Rabos de lagartija    PAÍS: ESPAÑA    TEMA: 07.Novela    PUBLICACIÓN: Lumen (Barcelona), 2000





> _nunca entendí, decía, qué relación podía haber entre aquella muchacha estallante -gemían faldas y tejanos bajo la presión de sus caderas y saltaban gozosos por el aire los botones de las blusas-, retozona y agresiva, y el solitario canijo de Praga, como no fuera el gusto de los dos por relatar historias, por enfrascarse en un monólogo que duraba y -en él, que no en ella- quizá sustituía a la vida._AÑO: 1978    AUTOR: Tusquets, Esther    TÍTULO: El mismo mar de todos los veranos    PAÍS: ESPAÑA    TEMA: 07.Novela    PUBLICACIÓN: Editorial Anagrama, S.A. (Barcelona), 1990


----------



## lady jekyll

Calambur said:


> *Lady J.*: luego de tus aclaraciones, insisto en que la palabra que se ajusta a tu pedido es:
> *liliputiense*:
> 
> que también se usa como sustantivo.
> Si hay otro término, no lo recuerdo o no lo conozco.



Gracias, Calambur, no pienses que obvié o ignoré tu propuesta, pero por estos lares, si dices que alguien es liliputiense tiene un sentido peyorativo u ofensivo. 

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, por acá también me referiría a una persona así como "menudita".


 
Es que lady Jekyll busca un sustantivo, no un adjetivo.

En Colombia he oído la palabra *taco*, pero no muy a menudo recientemente.


----------



## clares3

Tanto canijo como liliputiense serían despectivos por donde yo me muevo. Menuda sería lo apropiado y "menudita" en términos más cariñosos. Un poco más gamberro sería decir que una mujer es "amanosa" (de mano) en el sentido de manejable, pequeñita, pero siempre apetecible (insisto).


----------



## ManPaisa

> Podría ser "canijo", que según el DRAE, también se puede usar como sustantivo.
> Saludos
> *canijo 1. *adj. Bajo, pequeño. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.


 
No conocía esa acepción.  Para los méxicanos significa 'persona mala', aunque a menudo la usan en tono jocoso:* ¡Qué canijo me has salido!.*


----------



## ManPaisa

De elmundo.es:

retaco, ca 
adj. y s. col. Se dice de la persona baja de estatura y, en general, rechoncha: es un retaco y, además, antipático.


----------



## Probo

Hola: Yo me apunto a la propuesta de Calambur: _menuda, menudita_ y, si es extremadamente pequeña "menudita menudita". Saludos.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

En México simplemente diríamos que alguien es *chaparro*.


----------



## bb008

Ustedes no utilizan "canijo (a)".

Diminuta.

Saludos.-

PD: Se me habían adelantado, con canijo.-


----------



## Camilo1964

Aunque es un adjetivo y no se usa casi nada en mi país, _Petiso _puede ser una opción (el DRAE indica que se usa también como sustantivo).

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá un canijo es un cabrón (casualidad) y un chaparro es una persona de dimensiones pequeñas. Zotaco y sotaco también se usan, aunque son despectivas.


----------



## Namarne

*Chico*, *chica*, como adjetivo, también se usa en ese sentido. (De las que se han dicho, me quedaría con *menudo*, *menudito*).


----------



## piraña utria

Hola a todos.

En Cartagena sin ninguna duda, como sustantivo, utilizamos "chiquito" o "chiquita", más allá de las carcajadas que arranca por el sentido vulgar que también tiene en su versión masculina por estos lares. 

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

Una miniatura de persona, ¿resultaría neutro?


----------



## Namarne

piraña utria said:


> utilizamos "chiquito" o "chiquita", más allá de las carcajadas que arranca por el sentido vulgar que también tiene en su versión masculina por estos lares.


¿Soy muy ingenuo si pregunto cuál es ese sentido vulgar? ¿Sería como decir aquí "el gordito" o "mi amigo"?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México el chiquito es el ano. Me imagino que en otros países el chiquito o la chiquita es el pene.


----------



## Namarne

Gracias por la explicación, Toño. Yo lo otro mejor no lo explico, porque... me saldría del tema del hilo.


----------



## piraña utria

ToñoTorreón said:


> En México el chiquito es el ano


 
Y por estos lados también, Toño: te imaginarás el sentido del verbo "chiquitear", usado vulgarmente tanto como transitivo como intransitivo.

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

lady jekyll said:


> ¿Se le ocurre a alguien una palabra que recoja la idea de "persona pequeña"? Simplemente pequeña. Sin que sea rolliza ni extendida ni rechoncha y menos aún enana.


No es exactamente lo que andás buscando, pero a mí me gusta mucho *alfeñique*.


----------



## bb008

ToñoTorreón said:


> En México el *chiquito es el ano*. Me imagino que en otros países el chiquito o la chiquita es el pene.


 
Igual es en Venezuela.-

Saludos.-


----------



## ToñoTorreón

piraña utria said:


> Y por estos lados también, Toño: te imaginarás el sentido del verbo "chiquitear", usado vulgarmente tanto como transitivo como intransitivo.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Por acá chiquitear es tener relaciones sexuales por el ano (sodomía).


----------



## Pinairun

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá chiquitear es tener relaciones sexuales por el ano (sodomía).


 

"Chiquitear" es una costumbre muy arraigada por esta zona que consiste en un recorrido de los hombres por los bares, tabernas, tascas (generalmente sin salir del barrio) tomando "chiquitos", que no son más que pequeñas cantidades de vino tinto.
Suelen tomar tantos chiquitos como miembros hay en el grupo, porque cada ronda la va pagando uno de ellos. Si son muchos y no quieren beber tantos chiquitos, los que no llegan a pagar tendrán que hacerlo en el próximo _chiquiteo_. 
No necesariamente se cambia de bar.

Supongo que esto es tema para otro hilo.

Saludos


----------



## Valemau

En Perú no me parece haber escuchado ni usado una palabra para indicar lo que pides, quizás "retaco" en alguna construcción como "ése es un retaco" indicando de manera despectiva el que un hombre sea bajo. Se usa sólo en el habla, en registro no formal y hasta un poco llano, creo que incluso recuerdo haber leído en noticias que era el alias de un ladrón.
Al respecto del uso de algunas palabras que he visto escritas en el hilo:
una "chiquita", al menos en Lima, es un golpe rápido y fuerte sobre una persona, se podría decir algo así como "estáte quieto o te meto una chiquita"; y la palabra "petiso" se refiere sólo a un niño, recuerdo que a un albergue de niños se le puso el nombre de "La casa de los petisos" y podría también despectivamente referir a un hombre de baja estatura.
En España me parecía haber entendido que "canijo" aludía a extremadamente delgado y no a estatura.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Camilo1964 said:


> Aunque es un adjetivo y no se usa casi nada en mi país, _Petiso _puede ser una opción (el DRAE indica que se usa también como sustantivo).


 


Valemau said:


> y la palabra "petiso" se refiere sólo a un niño, recuerdo que a un albergue de niños se le puso el nombre de "La casa de los petisos" y podría también despectivamente referir a un hombre de baja estatura.


 
Por aquí, es muy parecido. A los niños se les puede decir cariñosamente "petisos" (y también "enanos"), pero si a un adulto petiso se le dice "petiso"... humm... aunque no sea despectivo seguro que no le gusta nada.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Que sea nombre y no adjetivo sólo se me ocurre retaco aunque aquí suena un poco despectivo.


----------



## Lexinauta

En Ecuador a los personas de corta estatura les dicen *'omotos'*, palabra que recoge el DRAE.


----------



## airosa

¿Diminuta? Me parece que cuando se refiere a una mujer no suena despectivo. ¿Me equivoco? Pero también es adjetivo.


----------



## pilukona

Hola
Menuda sería lo más usado por aquí.( poquita cosa)
Canija lo utilizamos para muy, muy delgada.


----------



## juandavidcrog

Petiso ¿tal vez?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A las mujeres se les llama _petit_, pero no sé si a los hombres también.


----------



## Pinairun

Permitidme que insista, pero no me quito de la cabeza la posibilidad de usar "miniatura".
El MM dice de _miniatura:_

_3. (n. calif.) Cosa muy pequeña en su especie._

Y del CREA he extraído esto:
"Ahora podía verla. Era una *miniatura de mujer*: no más alta que si tuviera nueve o diez años, con hondas arrugas sobre los labios y aquellos..."

"... un turbante, sucio de no quitárselo nunca, en la sola compañía de su esposa, una *miniatura de mujer*: ojona, bocona y bonita, que si levantaba tres palmos del suelo era mucho, pero más llamativa por..."

"... una semana después tomé el tren para Trieste. Una *miniatura de mujer* me esperaba en el andén.".

No he encontrado casos con "hombre", pero lo encuentro tan válido para uno como para otro. Y no creo que tenga connotación alguna.

Saludos


----------

